# DIRECTV Apps for Windows Mobile?



## cuibap (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering about the development of the scheduling apps for Windows Mobile platform (6.1, 6.5...) Is this something will be available soon or they don't even have it the plan? Thanks


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Since the mobile version of the website works great on WinMo, there's no reason for a platform-specific app.


----------



## cuibap (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you give me the link, please?


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> Since the mobile version of the website works great on WinMo, there's no reason for a platform-specific app.


Did the website not work for any of the other models that got an app? I don't think "the internet is good enough" is a "good enough" reason not to have an app. I would think that if m.directv.com is "good enough" for WinMo then it should be good enough for any smartphone that can browse the web, no?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The way I hear it, there are two chances of a WM6.x app... Slim and None. WM7 is already on its way and any app there may or may not be would be a WM7 app.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

TITAN_53 said:



> Did the website not work for any of the other models that got an app? I don't think "the internet is good enough" is a "good enough" reason not to have an app. I would think that if m.directv.com is "good enough" for WinMo then it should be good enough for any smartphone that can browse the web, no?


How about this wording then... people with WinMo phones understand that you really only need one app to do everyone with a Windows Phone... Opera.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The way I hear it, there are two chances of a WM6.x app... Slim and None.


This is my understanding as well. WinMo 6 has gone as far as it is going to go and WinMo 7 won't be backward compatible. While it seems strange, I think it likely that developers will waste no time embracing WinMo 7 and the associated Xbox development platform.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

xzi said:


> How about this wording then... people with WinMo phones understand that you really only need one app to do everyone with a Windows Phone... Opera.


FAIL.



Stuart Sweet said:


> The way I hear it, there are two chances of a WM6.x app... Slim and None. WM7 is already on its way and any app there may or may not be would be a WM7 app.


This is a reasonable explanation and an understandable one. Guess this is just another reason for me to jump ship to Android.


----------



## cuibap (Sep 14, 2006)

Do we have an API for this scheduler feature? I will write one for Windows Mobile if I have an API for it.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

My point is apps should be for things like games, or Slingbox, not websites--I wish these companies would just spend their time making the websites functional for mobile browsers instead of trying to support 9 different phone apps. Design a good mobile website and you just designed for every phone that's ever released.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

opera fail

dH
IW I WHAd Id dYP. UINm MY LATKJATK 

TRANSLATE
3

EDIT: Above message was typed on a Blackjack2 Windows Mobile Smartphone. Opera remaps half the QWERTY keys to numbers, ignores the Blackjacks Function key (which is used to TYPE numbers), and basically is useless. Looked real nice for reading, but useless if you want to actually type anything.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> opera fail
> 
> dH
> IW I WHAd Id dYP. UINm MY LATKJATK
> ...


Sounds more like a Blackjack fail to me.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cuibap said:


> Do we have an API for this scheduler feature? I will write one for Windows Mobile if I have an API for it.


No public API.


----------

